# Going fishing in few hours/Galveston



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wife fell off the bed and hurt her Cesarian so I'm going fishing were there is less *****ing. might stay the night or leave after 2am. just depends on the bites. have room for about 3-4 on the suv 2 head up there. 290/jones 
832.212.6799 George


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Lolzz

What are you targeting? Any idea of how far you're looking to head out?


----------

